# EDD denies Uber's appeal. In southern California a terminated Uber driver is declared an employee



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/279230988/EDD-Unemployment-Appeal-vs-Uber-Case-No-5371509


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a major shit storm coming for Uber with this employer vs independent contractor mess.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, guys!

Can either of you copy & paste the article to the thread? I do not wish to subscribe t to the website.

Thx!
UNS.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

It is also on Shannon's Site.
http://uberlawsuit.com/Uber Case No. 5371509.pdf


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

This is an extremely disappointing decision by the EDD.

However, Uber has not exhausted all possible appeal possibilities for this case. Furthermore this ruling does not set a precedent and it only affects a single driver.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados said:


> This is an extremely disappointing decision by the EDD.
> 
> However, Uber has not exhausted all possible appeal possibilities for this case. Furthermore this ruling does not set a precedent and it only affects a single driver.


Lol!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

The end is near


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

haji said:


> The end is near


Hopfuly


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> Furthermore this ruling does not set a precedent and it only affects a single driver.


Attorneys are now advertising to recruit Drivers to file Lawsuits against Uber!

*"Uber Driver Employee Legal Helpline"*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Uber: The biggest boon to employment in US history**

_* for attorneys_


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I got to page three before Scribd and my Galaxy phone cockblocked me.

So this party was approved for unemployment? 
Please say it's so.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is huge.
Yet another branch of California government deems Uber an employer.
Winning!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

glados said:


> This is an extremely disappointing decision by the EDD.
> 
> However, Uber has not exhausted all possible appeal possibilities for this case. Furthermore this ruling does not set a precedent and it only affects a single driver.


Uber Shill, Uber Employee, Uber Investor

Pick one, or all three.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> This is an extremely disappointing decision by the EDD.
> 
> However, Uber has not exhausted all possible appeal possibilities for this case.


*Former Uber driver was an employee, rules California department*
*http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0RA0B120150910*

_"the decision was upheld twice after Uber appealed by both an administrative law judge and the California Unemployment Insurance Appeals Board."_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In addition to this case, another Uber Driver won unemployment benefits in California: 
*LA Uber Driver Got Unemployment Benefits* 

And Florida
*Florida | For Uber, loyal drivers and a new fight forunemployment benefits*


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

glados said:


> This is an extremely disappointing decision by the EDD.
> 
> However, Uber has not exhausted all possible appeal possibilities for this case. Furthermore this ruling does not set a precedent and it only affects a single driver.


Anotha troll!!!!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Anotha troll!!!!


Well, if he works for Uber California then his career might be soon over and looking at Internet troll as a gig.


----------



## ubercurious (Dec 24, 2014)

@glados you really are naive .... you spout spin and bullshit from a "theoretical" or textbook viewpoint.

You make broad sweeping statements without backing them up with real life experience as a. UBER X Driver... the only reference point i have read that you have ever given is Uber Web sites, Uber financed surveys, and general Uber propaganda.... and yet when others post counter opinions and use media surveys ...you dismiss them as biased and weighted to give the desired outcome. ...

You , young lady, are akin to a religious zealot that quotes extracts from doctrine "as if it is fact" ....

Just ask a Scientologist, or a Moonie, or a Jim Jones devotee, or a Westboro Baptist Hate Church member.....they all have something in common with you ... blind, misguded faith in "the word of the leader"


----------

